# Feeling Discouraged.....



## cteague (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello friends,
 This month marks 2 years that I have been waiting on babies. My girls will be 3. They will be 1st time moms if we ever get them bred. I have had 2 bucks in with them. And still no babies. . The girls will let them flirt, they will flag their tails, squat, then when the buck tries they will try and literally bust him with their horns. We have tried holding them on a leash and we end up almost getting knocked down. Tied them up and tried that way. Well we had to save the buck because she pened him against the fence. . I dont know what to do. If i didnt want babies i would have 100! Who knew breeding goats was so dang hard...well it sure has been for me. Have u ever ran into doe's that will not breed? The boys have done all they can do with their cologne and flirting. But they are beating him to death. Any suggestions? I have raised these girls since they were 3 months old and i really really want BABIES!


----------



## lalabugs (Oct 2, 2016)

Probably need a different buck. The gal we purchased our buck from was telling us how she had to use a friends buck because her one doe would NOT let any of her bucks breed her. After taking her to her friends buck, the deed was done. 
From her explaining does choose who they will breed with. If they don't like your buck, not going to happen. This will be our first year breeding.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 2, 2016)

Unless your does are in standing heat, they will not let the bucks breed. Standing heat is only a portion of heat. You could have missed it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 2, 2016)

Do you normally keep them separated?  If possible, let them live together.  It might keep the does from being so 'freaked' out by him.  Also, like GAF mentioned, some does are only receptive for a few hours in their cycle...if they're together they will know!  And, like lalabugs mentioned - some does just don't like some bucks....but if they live together they should all calm down....hopefully....


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2016)

Have you considered AI?
Maybe just for their first time. 
The older they get the higher the chance of them never conceiving.

What breed of goats are these?

Do you bring buck to their territory or the does to the buck?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 2, 2016)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/reproductiveprobs06.html


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/reproductiveprobs06.html


That would be next on my list. Deficiency or other causes that make the does not want to be bred.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 2, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Have you considered AI?


Isn't the tank like $500, though?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 2, 2016)

How old are the bucks and how long have they been in with your does?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 2, 2016)

Sometimes you can find a vet that will do AI for you. You have to buy the straws but you don't have to store them so no tank required.


----------



## cteague (Oct 2, 2016)

They stay in the same field. Have been together for a year. I thought about AI but the closest vet that does it is 45 minutes away. Just doesnt seem cost affective. But i may have to. I have a friend a little closer then that, that would possibly help me AI. May have to ask her for help. The 1st buck was 7 months and he was with them 6 months. My buck i have now is 1 1/2 yrs and a stinky fellow. He is a full nubian. My girls: the dad was a boer. The mom was an alpine/nubian cross. I just thought u threw them in together and nature would take control. Thats how everyone else does it and babies running all around. And why do the girls have to be so picky and stubborn. I think hes pretty. Thats why i bought him. Lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 2, 2016)

How long has the new buck been with them? I've never heard of having  such issues breeding,  unfortunately I also have no advice.  The young buck I would understand but the new guy sounds like he's up to the task!


----------



## cteague (Oct 2, 2016)

This is my girls they are sisters:


----------



## cteague (Oct 2, 2016)

Hes been in with them a year


----------



## cteague (Oct 2, 2016)

The second picture is the main one that beats him to death. Lets him flirt swishes her tail in his face squats then when he tries she rams him. He has a place on his neck from her horns taking out the hair. Mean hussy. Lol


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh OK sorry I wasn't sure if he had been or if part of the year the other buck was with them.

I'm at a loss...  Frustrating for you! 

They're all lovely goats!


----------



## cteague (Oct 2, 2016)

My 1st buck passed away. Thats why we got the new one. They did him the same way. Thank you, they are nice goats. The only reason i havent sold or eaten them. Lol. And yes veeerrrryyyyy frustrating!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 2, 2016)

Sometimes you can have a doe that is just "dumb".
I had two does that were "dumb". They were 3/4 siblings. They would go into heat, flag, holler, mount other goats, etc. When I would bring a buck up the would loose their mind and RUN. The buck used was a total gentleman and gently courts the does, he wasn't the one scaring them. I know a lady who has the full sister to one of the does I mentioned, she had the same problem.

One of my does got bred just by chance... She didn't realize the buck was close to her and he finally got her. We had been trying to get bred for a long while. 

The other doe freaked so badly the ran into a corner post and hit her head... That was enough to keep her dazed long enough for the buck to make his move  I am NOT suggesting you hit your doe on the head!  She had quads 5 months later 

Thankfully, both of these does have been bred again and have been very willing, it seems that it was only their first time that happened.

How big of a pen do you have them in? You may want to keep them separate until the doe is in heat and put them in a smaller pen. Our main pen is 18x25. Something smaller might even be better, you may have to tie/hold the doe again so she can use her weapons (oops, I mean horns) against the buck.

As the others said, AI might be best.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 2, 2016)

Holy cow I'm glad your doe was OK so I don't feel guilty laughing at the story! 

Now that you mention it  the people I got one of my does from said the first time she was bred they had to hold her because she was not having it! The second time she was fine. She's not the smartest goat I've met.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 2, 2016)

My Nigerian Dwarf doe rammed my buck and wouldn't let him near her until she went into heat. Then ALL OF A SUDDEN he was HERS and NO ONE else's.

She wouldn't let any other goats near him. She rubbed on him, licked him, and would not leave his side! Hopefully late February kids!

But, she only liked this buck. She did not tolerate any others during this heat. He also was not aggressive, like some others we have.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 2, 2016)

She has good taste,  she likes gentlemen


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 2, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> She has good taste,  she likes gentlemen



She's my avatar.


----------



## cteague (Oct 3, 2016)

I have an acre encloser. She just goes crazy. My husband tried to hold her but let go because her neck popped. He was afraid he broke her neck. Im gonna have to look into AI i guess. U all are hilarious. Thanks for the chuckle. Lol


----------



## misfitmorgan (Oct 3, 2016)

If you have two strong posts in the ground you can stick a halter on them and cross tie them like a horse between the post...then they wouldnt be able to get the buck so much or pin him against the fence and beat the tar out of him. You could also try putting them in a milkstand or headgate and letting the buck do his thing.


----------

